
Go Scan 3D – Handheld 3D Scanner - peter_d_sherman
https://www.creaform3d.com/en/handheld-portable-3d-scanner-goscan-3d
======
groundlogic
Reminiscent of the Logitech Scanman handheld 2D scanner from 1988
([https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Logitech_ScanMan...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Logitech_ScanMan_32-Mus%C3%A9e_Bolo)),
but now in 3D. (How is there not a Wikipedia article about this product? I bet
deletionists are to blame.)

I think this concept could eventually be a success just because it has the
potential to be a lot cheaper than a fully automated/mechanized solution.

Just like the Scanman was a lot cheaper compared to the very expensive flatbed
scanners of the 80s. Smaller, lighter, zero/minimal amounts of moving parts,
etc. Perhaps not good enough for professional use, but the pro market was
kinda small anyway.

I guess the endgame is that high-end 3d scanning functionality gets built into
regular smartphones.

~~~
joezydeco
_I think this concept could eventually be a success..._

I worked for a sister division of Ametek (Creaform's parent corp) a while ago.
It's a real company and this is a real product line (I think this is the 3rd
or 4th gen product by now).

Ametek is big on precision metrology for industrial/aerospace use and Creaform
is a bet on the future. The corporation also owns Taylor Hobson from the UK.
They're not looking to put this into smartphones.

[https://www.taylor-hobson.com/](https://www.taylor-hobson.com/)

~~~
groundlogic
Sorry, I was being unclear. I guess in my mind innovations that have obvious
mainstream applications aren't really full-blown successes until they have
reached the mainstream.

> They're not looking to put this into smartphones.

That probably means that someone else will be making money off this kind of
feature.

Anway, I do hope this thing can go mainstream!

~~~
joezydeco
There’s a lot of money to be made in verticals, my friend.

“Mainstream” doesn’t always equate to “success”. In fact, trying to please
everyone usually pleases no one.

Creaform is doing just fine. They wouldn’t have been acquired otherwise.

~~~
fsloth
Yes, there is a huge amount of profit to be made by just serving the
traditional 'boring' industries. A company can be extremely well off without
ever dipping into consumer market.

See for example Oracle as an example closer to programming.

------
coolspot
*Creaform technologies start at $35K.

~~~
tootie
This one is $400. I've used it to scan people with pretty good results.

[https://structure.io/structure-sensor](https://structure.io/structure-sensor)

------
Budabellly
I'm really curious to see how this would work on humans.

It'd be great to see quality level similar to the Obama 3D scan available to
consumers:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpMOe7O88cY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpMOe7O88cY)

I've been hobbying around with Bellus3D's face app leveraging the iPhone's
depth camera:
[https://www.bellus3d.com/faceapp/iphone](https://www.bellus3d.com/faceapp/iphone)

~~~
Mountain_Skies
I had a Fit3D total body scan done at a local clinic when starting a weight
loss program. I was surprised by the detail level for something that cost me
$5/scan. I had to switch to wearing bicycle shorts during the scans because
the first time I wore just underwear and the result produced an inappropriate
amount of detail in that area. My plan is to 3D print my "before" body and
display it in my exercise area to motivate me. Might have to make a pair of
shorts for it to wear or edit out those details in the obj file.

~~~
knolan
It would be interesting to split the models down the sagittal plane and join
the left and right sides of before and after.

~~~
Mountain_Skies
That's a pretty interesting idea. Can't see any reason why it wouldn't work.
I'm only looking to lose 50 lbs so it probably wouldn't even need any
additional rafting.

~~~
knolan
Would be pretty easy to cut and join the models in blender for a single print.
You could even get creative with the cut too, instead of a sagittal cut you
could do multiple horizontal bands or a helix...

------
Causality1
Much like the 3D printer market of fifteen years ago, the problem isn't so
much a lack of selection as the price. When out of the box 3D scanners get
below $300 I'll get excited.

~~~
alexschiff
Have you looked at Structure Sensor before? (structure.io) - it's $399

------
mysterydip
Can anyone suggest a hobbyist/entry-level 3D scanner? I have a 3D printer that
I would love to replicate or modify some real-world objects on.

~~~
nickthegreek
They all suck. I've tried so many from cellphones to $5k devices. Until you
get into $20k systems, don't expect a workable scan that doesn't required many
hours of CAD work for cleanup.

Photogrammetry will be your best bet. Also not cheap.
[https://www.autodesk.com/solutions/photogrammetry-
software](https://www.autodesk.com/solutions/photogrammetry-software)

I would really suggest learning Fusion 360 for mechanical or blender for
organic modeling and build from scratch. It's a great toolset to know and can
be very rewarding. It will teach your core skills that you can apply all the
time with your 3d printer. If you have never done any 3d work before, start
with tinkercad.com until you feel comfortable.

~~~
nategri
Tangentially related but I've had a 3D printer for years but only just
recently learned Fusion 360; it has been a real game changer in terms of the
kind of projects I can tackle. Can't recommend it enough.

~~~
pen2l
I think Solidworks is a better bet for numerous reasons:

1) The interface seems to be simpler, especially when making things a little
bit more complex

2) Greater amount of CAD models already available in this format

3) Greater amount of resources and tutorials

~~~
bradknowles
SolidWorks is $5000/seat, right? At least, for the non-Student version?

And the Student version is only available to people with a valid current
student ID, and saves files in a format that is intentionally incompatible
with the normal version?

~~~
Gracana
Student files are not incompatible, but as soon as a student licensed copy
touches a part or assembly, it becomes "tainted" (such that it says "student
edition" in the corner or something). I worked at a university-based company
where we had a bunch of student licenses and a couple pro licenses, and we had
to be very careful about separating the files and making sure that the student
edition never touched our professional files.

------
kevin_thibedeau
This would benefit from more threaded mount points. Presumably there's one on
the bottom?

------
jiveturkey
i had the previous generation of this device.

incredibly good, but incredibly expensive and incredibly fragile.

------
sansnomme
What SLAM algorithm do they use to achieve such high accuracy?

~~~
iamleppert
The accuracy they state is a maximum, it depends on how close you are to the
object. The closer, the higher the resolution. It appears to be a structured
light technique so it is limited by the resolution of the projector and camera
setup.

------
anibalfernando
Something like this integrated in a smart glasses

~~~
roywiggins
this thing is 2.7 pounds, so there's a bit of a ways to go on miniaturization

